# How many of us are going to H2O???



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

I will be (showing) there in my alpaka beige 2.7 6-speed......who else will be attending/showing?? 









My attempt to keep this forum going...


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: How many of us are going to H2O??? (diive4sho)*

I will be there but I will not be showing....
Just there for a stress free good time.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: How many of us are going to H2O??? (BAXTER)*

then give me your navi and wheels...ha ha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

